# Free for a year



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.stardustads.com



Stardust ads is a Digital Classifieds website for you to list your items for sale. There are also 2 other parts to the site, an Auction site where you can list things just like on E-bay and let people bid and also a Home Classified site where you can list your home or apartment for sale or rent. The sites are new so little to no members but hopefully that will change within the next week or so.



The Auction site has all the features of Ebay but without the high prices to list your stuff.



The links to each site are on the bottom left of the main pages.



*FREE FOR A YEAR TO PFF MEMBERS, JUST ENTER THE CODE "FISHING" WHEN YOU REGISTER AND SELECT THE PFF OPTION!*



:letsdrink


----------

